# False Pregnancy



## rdanielle

A bit of a bummer to think to get excited for a litter of puppies only to find out there are NONE. The thing that really threw us off is that her teats were more developed than when she was pregnant last time. She actually looks like she has milk and she didn't look that way last time until 5 days after she had the pups.

1.) How do you really differetiate between a false pregnany or a possible reabsorption? Are there any clear indications of a reasborption? Her stomach seemed to get bigger and then it started shrinking a bit.

2.) I'm thinking that maybe the timing of the mating was off. She had two good ties one at 15 mins & the other at 20 mins. I came across a ovulation timing test & was wondering if any of you use those? 
http://www.camelotfarms.com/premate.php

3.) Before we bred her we had her blood taken & the vet said she was good to go. Is there anything more specific that we should be looking at?

4.) Any tips for a successful breeding next time? I'm thinking AI wouldn't be such a bad idea..

:brick:Now the fun part, we fattened her up a bit so now getting the weight off. Currently she's on strike and hasn't really ate much for the past two days but after a month of being spoon fed guess that is to be expected. Looks like we're goin to be visiting the park a lot!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Oh how sad! Is she acting differently? I didn't know that could happen! How do you know for sure that the dog is pregnant?

(She's beautiful!)


----------



## Pixiesmom

I have no experiences to add but-wow- Renee I didn't even know you were a breeder! (I need to pay attention more...)
I don't know how you guys do it all-sooo much work.
In any case I hope she is feelling ok.


----------



## tikaboo

*I'm just curious*

I don't have any breeding advice I'm just curious? If she is only a month into her pregnancy, how do you know there are no puppies? I have heard of even some vets that have made mistakes with diagnosing pregnancy that early. Or has she long passed her due dates?
I hope you find the answers that will help you have success next time.


----------



## tikaboo

*A good article*

After reading your post I got curious and looked a few things up on the internet. Here is a good Article I found. I hope it helps. 
http://www.antechdiagnostics.com/clients/antechNews/1999/2-99.htm


----------



## rdanielle

Scooter's Family said:


> Oh how sad! Is she acting differently? I didn't know that could happen! How do you know for sure that the dog is pregnant?
> 
> (She's beautiful!)


Thanks! Her looks have grown on me b4 I was mainly a sucker for Irish Pieds.

Yeah, she's usually a pretty aloof dog but she's been ubber cuddly lately! Now, hopefully she'll stay this way :biggrin1:

There are several ways: ultrasound/sonogram, blood test, x-ray
Initially we wanted to get a blood test but our vet doesn't offer that. Opted against a ultrasound as I've read that they can cause the bitch to reasborb the puppies. I don't know how true but would rather not risk it. See, her mother had 3 singleton litters and each time the ultrasound would show multiple puppies.. Then we found out that apparently the stud was known for throwing singleton litters. So who knows. We opted to have her x-rayed but it can only be done when the puppies bones have calcified from day 54-58.


----------



## rdanielle

tikaboo said:


> I don't have any breeding advice I'm just curious? If she is only a month into her pregnancy, how do you know there are no puppies? I have heard of even some vets that have made mistakes with diagnosing pregnancy that early. Or has she long passed her due dates?
> I hope you find the answers that will help you have success next time.


She was at day 56 (Monday) when we had her x-rayed. Thanks, we do to. Everything happens for a reason. So keeping my fingers crossed for next time.


----------



## Havtahava

So, I'm confused. Is she pregnant or not? If not, how did you confirm it?

Edited to add that I see you replied as I was asking my questions. What did your vet say after the films showed no puppies? Any advice on how to care for her?


----------



## rdanielle

Pixiesmom said:


> I have no experiences to add but-wow- Renee I didn't even know you were a breeder! (I need to pay attention more...)
> I don't know how you guys do it all-sooo much work.
> In any case I hope she is feelling ok.


Well we're haven't had that many litters. Her mother (Mimi) had 3 singletons that I missed due to the fact that I was in college at the time. One of the main reasons we decided to breed her was that our friend & handler who showed Sophie to her championship really wants a puppy and to keep this particular bloodline going. Mimi was my first dog but I left her with my parents when I went away. I got a Papillon while in school. Anyways, long story short after I moved back I fell in love with them again. Can't quite replace their personality. Took me the longest while to get adjusted to my Papillons personality. He didn't quite show me the enthusiasm that he missed me as much as Mimi did. She still does. Every morning she waits at the gate that closes them off to the rest of the house waiting to greet me. She jumps up and down, whines and cries till I pick her up!


----------



## rdanielle

Havtahava said:


> So, I'm confused. Is she pregnant or not? If not, how did you confirm it?
> 
> Edited to add that I see you replied as I was asking my questions. What did your vet say after the films showed no puppies? Any advice on how to care for her?


Sorry, my responses are out of order. Ugh, I had tried to do a multiple quote response in one message then I hit browser back & it ate my response! Always my luck..lol

She's not pregnant. He didn't really give much advice except try better luck next time..


----------



## tikaboo

Did you ever see or feel any puppy movement in the last couple weeks? Do you still? Could she be a few day off on the dates for ovulation and the bones of the puppies just didn't show up yet on the Xray?


----------



## rdanielle

We thought we felt something when she was around 5 weeks but we don't feel anything anymore =/ I was thinking she was a bit off but the vet just said it'd be blatantly obvious if she were in her last week. We were thinking that maybe she one or two in there..


----------



## tikaboo

So technically she could be on day 57- 60 now? If those pictures are as of Monday she sure is round in the belly. I guess you have to wait and see. If nothing happens in the next week the vet will have been right. I could be wrong, maybe the pros will have good advice for you, but If it were me I would defiantly keep watching her for infection, if she did absorb the puppies. Maybe keep taking her temp for the rest of the week to make sure she is not getting a fever from infection, and if you should happen to get a drop in temp you might watch for signs of labor too, just in case. Keep all your bases covered. You would hate to not be around if she does just have one or two that were hiding at the time of the xray. Just a thought.


----------



## rdanielle

Yeah, true definitely going to keep an eye on her. Her appetite worries me a little bit especially if she doesn't start eating on her own. 

Those were taken about two weeks ago. She seems like she was larger then than she is now. The pic of her on the floor she would've been at day 38 (4-3). Bath pics were at day 44 (4-8). Idk if I'm paranoid but when I gave her a bath I tried out my new doggy dryer on her she wasn't too fond of it. It was for less than 5 mins, I would've stopped sooner but my mom was persistent about trying to do it a little bit longer.. Vet said that wouldn't have been enough stress to cause her to reabsorb them... Things that make you wonder.


----------



## Tom King

I've heard of false pregnancies but never seen one. She sure looks like she's pregnant to me.


----------



## rdanielle

Tom King said:


> I've heard of false pregnancies but never seen one. She sure looks like she's pregnant to me.


We'll you're fortunate!  Glad to know its not just us novices that she would've fooled.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger

I have a friend who didn't breed her dog but she went into a false pregnancy. Developed milk and went into actual labor. Of course, she didn't deliver any puppies but she adopted a stuffed animal. It ended up being a mess with her totally blowing coat at the end.


----------



## rdanielle

Well, luckily she hasn't had any of those symptoms but now we're working of getting the weight off of her that we put on her.


----------



## SMARTY

I am so sorry this happened, I know how disappointed you are. 

Smarty had a false pregnancy on her last heat. She was not bred. I didn’t notice the labor but her tits did enlarge and she adopted her squirrel and carrot as her babies. It was almost sad watching her taking her babies every where.

My daughter thought this was very interesting and did a little research, she said it was nature’s way of protecting the pack. In the wild, only the dominate females gave birth to the pups and the others females with false pregnancies would be able to help nurse the pups.


----------



## rdanielle

Its funny my mom kept wondering when she was goin to start carrying around toys in her mouth as thats what her mother, Mimi did. 

Did you ever catch the special on In The Womb: Dogs I believe on it was on Discovery. I remember watching this and they explained that how and why false pregnancies take place.

Hopefully, her next breeding will take. I've done a lot of research about false pregnancy but haven't really come to an conclusive steps for a successful breeding afterwards. All the information I come across is on how false pregnancies take place and often are geared more towards people who aren't trying to breed.


----------



## SMARTY

rdanielle said:


> Its funny my mom kept wondering when she was goin to start carrying around toys in her mouth as thats what her mother, Mimi did.
> 
> Did you ever catch the special on In The Womb: Dogs I believe on it was on Discovery. I remember watching this and they explained that how and why false pregnancies take place.


I'll look for a rerun of that show. It would be interesting.

I would keep a close eye on her just in case she carries the puppy high and is a late deliverer.


----------



## AgilityHav

rdanielle said:


> 3.) Before we bred her we had her blood taken & the vet said she was good to go. Is there anything more specific that we should be looking at?
> 
> 4.) Any tips for a successful breeding next time? I'm thinking AI wouldn't be such a bad idea..


to #3:

what did the vet test in her blood? did he/she test progesterone levels? progesterone levels indicate when the bitch is ovulating, while their season may last weeks, there is generally only a 5 day window in which they can actually be bred, and be receptove. when the progesterone level is 5, they bitch is releasing the eggs. There is also a test that can check how cornified the blood cells in the bitches vulva.

for #4:
I wouldnt go with AI if natural breedings are possible. I have yet to know anyone who has had MORE sucess with AI than natural, unless there was a health problem with either the sire or dam, and IMHO, if a dog isnt healthy enough to be bred naturally(or they cant breed naturally) they probably shouldnt be....I would say it was probably a timing problem. I also have not heard anything about ultrasounds causing reabsorbtion...think of it this way, if it harms puppies, wouldnt it harm human babies? and how many pregnacies DONT get ultrasounds? just my two cents


----------

